# Chương trình Ưu đãi đặc biệt tri ân khách hàng như một lời cảm ơn sâu sắc



## conmuc (15/11/21)

Cổ nhân xưa có câu “_trăm nét thiện chữ Hiếu đứng đầu_”, thật vậy, hiếu thảo là đức tính tốt đẹp đầu tiên của mỗi con người. Vẹn tròn hiếu đạo không chỉ giới hạn ở việc phụng dưỡng đấng sinh thành khi còn tại thế mà còn phải biết chăm lo chu toàn mồ yên mả đẹp cho tổ tiên, gia tộc mang đến phúc lộc trường tồn cho con cháu đời sau.






_Sản phẩm mộ đôi tại Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng Long Thành_

Tại *Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng Long Thành* mỗi độ Tết đến Xuân về là dịp để con cháu tỏ lòng hiếu kính với tổ tiên, ông bà bằng việc tảo mộ, trang hoàng “nhà cửa” thật đẹp chào đón một năm mới sang. Tảo mộ cuối năm là một việc làm thiêng liêng, đề cao chữ Hiếu hướng về nguồn cội.

*Hệ Thống Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng* là nơi hội tụ đầy đủ các sản phẩm như một món quà báo hiếu vô giá với đấng sinh thành, gồm *cải táng, mộ đơn, mộ đôi.*


 Đặc biệt với khuôn viên khu mộ gia tộc kích thước rộng lớn để quy tập mộ phần của cả gia đình, đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu đa dạng của các gia tộc lớn.
Nhân dịp cuối năm,* Hệ thống Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng* - *Công viên Vĩnh Hằng Long Thành* trân trọng gửi đến Quý khách hàng chương trình *ƯU ĐÃI ĐẶC BIỆT* duy nhất trong năm dành cho tất cả sản phẩm cải táng, sang cát, xây mới,... để hành trình an nghỉ của người đã khuất được trọn vẹn an yên vĩnh hằng và bình yên nhất.






_Chương trình Ưu đãi đặc biệt tri ân khách hàng như một lời cảm ơn sâu sắc_

*Hoa viên nghĩa trang Long Thành* không những sở hữu vị trí cao, thế đất đẹp mà còn là nơi nhận được nhiều hồng phúc linh thiêng của đất trời. Đến với *Hệ thống Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng* Quý khách hàng có được nhiều trải nghiệm và sự lựa chọn tối ưu:


Đất ngũ sắc quý hiếm, vị trí đắc địa, thuận phong thủy
Hệ thống chăm sóc, phụng sự khách hàng 24/7.
Trang bị xe điện đưa đón khách tham quan tận nơi, miễn phí.
Sở hữu hàng loạt công trình phúc lợi, tâm linh phù hợp tín ngưỡng văn hóa Việt.
Vị trí khuôn viên, diện tích đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu hình thức mai táng.
Không gian thoáng mát, yên tĩnh cho các gia đình thăm viếng, nghỉ ngơi.






_Khuôn viên mát mẻ, trang nghiêm cùng nhiều công trình kiến trúc tâm linh phù hợp văn hóa Việt_

Nhanh tay liên hệ *Hotline 03 3333 8888* hoặc truy cập Công Viên Vĩnh Hằng Long Thành để nhận tư vấn chi tiết hơn về chương trình ưu đãi, mang lại cho khách hàng sự bình an trong tâm, hướng về nguồn cội.
_Lưu ý: _


Chương trình không áp dụng đồng thời với những ưu đãi khác.
Chương trình ưu đãi không quy đổi thành tiền mặt.
Xem thêm tại: ƯU ĐÃI ĐẶC BIỆT - TRI ÂN KHÁCH HÀNG .​_Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:_

*HỆ THỐNG CÔNG VIÊN VĨNH HẰNG - CÔNG VIÊN VĨNH HẰNG LONG THÀNH*
_Hiếu Đạo Gia Tộc, Lộc Khởi Muôn Đời!_
- Hotline: 03.3333.8888
- Địa chỉ: Xã Long Đức, Huyện Long Thành, Tỉnh Đồng Nai
- Văn Phòng Giao Dịch: 1C Trần Não, An Phú, Q.2, TP.HCM
- Website: https://congvienvinhhanglongthanh.com

- Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/c/CongVienVinhHangLongThanh

- Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook


----------

